# Problem!!! Hornwort is dying



## migdem (Jun 6, 2007)

Hi all,

I have some hornwort but unfortunately it is dying. I cannot find a method to grow it anymore. Do you know a solution before it will be completely dead?


Thanks


----------



## crazyfishlady (Nov 4, 2007)

About, how many hours a day do you leave your lights on?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Try putting little pieces in other tanks or even in a bucket of water outside or a glass on a window sill. Sometimes hornwort does this and sometimes it comes back. Sometimes not. I don't know what triggers it. Sometime algae growing on seems to kill it.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

try this.. go to walmart of k mart and get one of those 20 or 30 gallon totes or storage tubs.. set it outside in a spot that get a moderate amount of sun , and fill it... put your hornwort in it and add some fish..by the end of summer you will have a tub full of hornwort..and maybe even some baby fishes..


----------



## migdem (Jun 6, 2007)

I leave the lights for about 8 hrs a day.

What if i put some water in a 1 littre jar, put a piece of hornworth in it, close the lid and put it in the yard where it will get some sunlight.

Is this a good thing?


In my current setup of aquarium i have some Java Ferns maybe they are taking all the good plant nutrients?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

don't close the lid, leave it open.


----------



## IAN (Apr 14, 2008)

What is the wattage of the lights you are using, and how big is your tank. Two watts per gallon is good lighting. But I would leave my lights on LONGER like 12 hours a day.

Try aquarium plant fertilizer.


----------



## migdem (Jun 6, 2007)

I have around 10 W for 50 litres is that good??


----------



## migdem (Jun 6, 2007)

emc7 said:


> don't close the lid, leave it open.


What about the insects that it will have? And how much days should i leave it?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

If you get bugs, feed them to your fish. keep filling it up with used fishtank water. Leave it until the hornwort is totally dead (brown) or recovered enough (new growth) to go back in your tank.


----------



## migdem (Jun 6, 2007)

ok right now i done some new fresh water treated with aquasafe and done some plantamin fertilizer in a jug. I will leave it on the window sill and will see what happens in a few days time. My windowsill does not get alot of direct sunlight is that good or bad?


----------



## migdem (Jun 6, 2007)

It seems that the hornworth is dying outside. Do you think I should invest in some new strands?

Also i did not mention this before i also have some Java Fern which is doing greatly in the aquarium and always getting new strands from it. Does this affect the hornwort?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I like java fern its more dependable than hornwort. Suggest you wait awhile before buying more. Whatever killed the first batch is likely still around. You could try anubias or watersprite. Check you pH/hardness. Has it changed. Hornwort prefers in neutral to alkaline. Make sure you tank hasn't gotten acidic.


----------



## migdem (Jun 6, 2007)

PH is around 8 - 8.5 and Hardness over 15 but i has been the same for a year now.


----------



## IAN (Apr 14, 2008)

migdem said:


> I have around 10 W for 50 litres is that good??


50/4= 12.something gallons. for good lighting you need 2 watts per gallon. I think you need more light. You also might want to try and make a co2 generator when you have intense light. Your plants will grow like crazy. But algea will grow like crazy too, if you have too many nutrients in you water.


----------



## IAN (Apr 14, 2008)

migdem said:


> PH is around 8 - 8.5 and Hardness over 15 but i has been the same for a year now.


That's ok.


----------



## migdem (Jun 6, 2007)

For a filter i have https://sklep.aquael.pl/webapp/wcs/...storeId=10001&catalogId=10001&productId=17015

maybe the UV filter is killing the good nutrients?

I do not now much of co2 generator so i cannot make it for now.


----------



## IAN (Apr 14, 2008)

I hav heard that UV sterilizers can destroy nutrients, but the UV filter only has 2 uv leds, so I don't think that has much effect.

making a co2 generator is really easy. Here is a good guide. its for carnivorous plants, but a bigger version might help your tank a little.

your java fern are doing well, so I really think its the light and not the filter. They tolerate low light you know.

if the ph and hardness is that way constantly, its a real drag to keep altering it. Just find what works well in your conditions. Try amazon sword. If it gets sick and dies, its definately light related. The sword should look great in a 12 gallon. I have one in my 12 gallon.

10w for 50 l -you need mor light. 20 watts would be better. You could just get a 100 watt flourescent (26 watts actually ) and use it to light that up. You know, the spiral compacts... you might have to make a custo m light holder though.

co2 generator: http://www.world-of-carnivores.com/aquatic_terrarium.html


----------



## migdem (Jun 6, 2007)

ok thank you i will read that article on cached mode since it is not loading  About the light now i have 30W and leave them on for 12 hours a day.

I try to check if i can remove the UV filter or not.

What do you think?


----------



## IAN (Apr 14, 2008)

you can just type in world of carnivorous on google, then make a terrarium, then aquatic terrarium.

The co2 generator is just a bottle, air hosing, a fine bubbler, water, sugar, and yeast. Its fermentation.

You could also try: http://www.aquatic-eden.com/2006/10/build-your-own-yeast-co2-generator.html

The other website gives better directions, and has a better design though.

I'M GLAD YOU HAVE GOOD LIGHT NOW! :fun: As long as the fixture is on top of aquarium and the light looks pretty bright to the eye, you should be fine. If you're using a spiral flourescent, you should put some reflective stuff like aluminum around it so that the light is reflectived.

you learn a lot about fish from plants, and a lot about plants from fish.

I'm in a hurry, so sorry about the bad spelling.

Here is an idea for you. This picture shows a chamber in a bookshelf that grows plants that need alot of light with one compact bulb: There is no aluminum in the pics. that was added later. Now there is no wood visable, and it grows plants well. http://www.cpforum.world-of-carnivores.com/yabbfiles/Attachments/Light_fixture.jpg

http://www.cpforum.world-of-carnivores.com/yabbfiles/Attachments/Book_shelf.jpg

Now here is a terrarium light I made myself. I sook two 10 gallon fixtures and attatched them. Its 30 watts too. http://www.cpforum.world-of-carnivores.com/yabbfiles/Attachments/Terrarium_fixture.jpg

see you! :console:


----------



## IAN (Apr 14, 2008)

oh, if things don't improve, just try another filter. Don't compromise that one. (somethimes its hard to put things back together again!)

You can get a cheap filter for $20. You should also try to avoid buying filter cartriges and try to make your own instead! if you don't already do that.

Have a nice day!


----------

